# Randy Anderson videos



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just got done watching the truth 3 and the truth 4, and I only have a couple things to say about them. Randy is an amazing caller but what the heck is up with Wooly? can the man shoot or what...he's not using sticks or a bi-pod and he can shoot the lights out...


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

haha thats exactly what i said when i watched it! guy is a crack shot haha. he makes a sick shot on a runnin fox in one of them and some real nice coyote kills. :lol: :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wooly is the man! All I know is if I ever meet the guy I won't be ticking him off anytime soon. On the truth 5 he shoots a coyote at about 700 yards. He could give you a head start, clean his gun, and you'd still be in trouble! He reminds me a lot of a guy I deer hunt with with his funny antics and the way he talks.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

randy anderson and his videos, are both why i started, and how i learned to call....

he is the real deal... and i love watching those guys put em down


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

He's amazing alright...a regular Mathew Quigley.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

yea wooly and randy are quite a combo and ive talked with dave tatum who's on the videos and he's a great guy lives out W river SD and just hammer coyotes...i forget what video it is but wooly shoots one of 3 or 4 yoters that come in and one runs off and stops and randy cant find it in the camera and woolys telling him where it is "hes to the left of the right gate post" and keeps repeating it and randy's all confused "left of the right gate post?" one of the funnier parts of his videos...those guys are just out there having fun which makes it better watch than some other hunting videos that are soo serious all the time...cant wait for the next one to come out


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You are right those guys are a riot. I like the part of their last video (truth 5), when Wooly is sleeping in the pickup and Randy suprises him with his favorite snack. Classic!


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

randy's videos are one of the only ones I can stand to watch. He's always in differnet country, Changes up his calls, hunts with differnet people, using differnet guns/bows.

and I agree about Wooly!!! that guy is an awesome shot, tons of 300+ running shots. I seen that 700 yard shot WOW


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

is there any store such as scheels or gandermountain that sell these videos?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib are you in fargo?

Scheels has these and so does Sportsmans Warehouse. I think SW has the biggest selection.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah i am from fargo. i dont think we have a sportsmans wearhouse. i know we have a scheels lol who doesnt but gf is lucky you guys have a cabelas......


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys have a sportsman's warehouse it is on 13th by Sam's Club.

Cabelas is overrated I think. I have gone there for a lot of purchases but I would go to Sportman's hands down if I had the chance. I go there everytime I am in Fargo.

I don't like Gander Mountain very much.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i dont like gander either. didnt know we had a SW. i will be checking that place out in the near future.


----------

